# Any flounder at Pickens?



## wjwyatt (Oct 23, 2008)

Thinking of taking the giggin' rig out this weekend to Pickens. Anyone having any luck?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

There are no flounder at fort pickens.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I waded from the campground nearly to the fort three weeks ago. All I saw was a naked fat girl............True


That was three weeks ago.......there may be fish there by now..
Doubt if the fat girl is still there though.
You wouldn't want to see that anyway.


Well maybe you would??


----------



## wjwyatt (Oct 23, 2008)

LOL!
Thanks guys. I'll pass.

So where ARE the flounder??


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

wjwyatt said:


> LOL!
> Thanks guys. I'll pass.
> 
> So where ARE the flounder??


Hahahahaha haha. Good luck.


----------

